# Some of my crested geckos.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I have an orange breeding project. Not all are pictured here. Notably, I'm missing one female and one juvi. But this is most of them.

First the unsexed juvies. If they turn female they'll stay for sure. If they go male chances are I'll sell them off as I already have my three males picked out. I don't name geckos until they're sexed. So unsexed = unnamed = haven't earned a place in my official collection yet.

































These are three of my females...

Peaches:








Coral (top) & Peaches (bottom):








Plumpkin (bought her tailess at a great price):








And finally my males. The guys who are going to spread their good genes around.

Orange Crush (not showing his full colours here - capable of better):








Prince... bought as a "probably female" but when the balls dropped I knew something was up.







Still, he looked so nice that I couldn't sell him and so he stayed on after some agonizing decision making.








Tragedy... quite possibly my nicest looking gecko. In my opinion he is simply stunning. I will be picking his mates carefully but he will likely have up to three girls for his first breeding season this coming year. 








Thanks for looking!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics mettle. Tragedy is stunning!. I hate looking at the tailess ones though. but their still good for breeding.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

they all look great with awesome colors, do you have any pics of hatchlings as they grew up because i want to see how their color changes as they mature?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ICEE... Haha, I don't mind the tailess ones. In the wild the majority of them have actually lost their tails. Some cresties have been known to drop their tails quite easily - even during thunderstorms. Like I said in my original post, I bought her tailess and got a heck of a deal on her 'cause of it. It doesn't impede their health or ability to breed in any way though.

sapir... I don't really have any pics tracking hatchlings, unfortunately. I can look to see if I have any shots of them little and then older. But I haven't specifically followed any. It's not a bad idea though.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice geckos, all of them have great coloring.

The pic of the one licking its eyeball I said to myself "WTF is wrong with that things eye?"

then I looked closer and realized it was its tounge lol

Man Im tired


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Very nice geckos, all of the have great coloring.
> 
> The pic of the one licking its eyeball I said to myself "WTF is wrong with that things eye?"
> 
> ...


LOL. That made my day!

Beautiful cresties, Mettle!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks!









OH... and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME!!

I just bought this trio from a breeder in Toronto called Northern Gecko. The two females are imported from the USA and were bred by Anthony Caponetto. And the male was bred by Northern Gecko. The females are nice and the male has awesome exaggerated crests. I might not have them for a month or two (depends on when I can get them from Toronto) but for now I'm happy to know they'll be here sooner or later!























(Not my pics.)

Male - Orange Cream w/ Exaggerated Crests ('crowned') - Northern Gecko stock:








Female - Orange w/ slight Peppering - Anthony Caponetto stock:








Female - Orange Cream - Anthony Caponetto stock:








I'm pretty pleased. Haha.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Mettle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow his crests are insanely long, he looks amazing. hey mettle is there a possibility i can purchase a crested from you and get it shipped to the u.s. ? any ideas of what the shipping costs are like?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Shipping between countries is very hard and expensive and rarely worth it unless you're talking about a huge order. I don't even know where I'd go to get the right permits. I'll take a look around for some awesome US breeders and send you links for their sites. This way you can order from them. If one day I make my move to Cali though you might be in luck.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Mettle said:


> Shipping between countries is very hard and expensive and rarely worth it unless you're talking about a huge order. I don't even know where I'd go to get the right permits. I'll take a look around for some awesome US breeders and send you links for their sites. This way you can order from them. If one day I make my move to Cali though you might be in luck.


move to cali a.s.a.p. lol jk, but yea if you could please send me the links the would be great. im not yet familiar with all the breeders and who to buy or not to buy from. im glad i got a gecko mentor like you on this site lol.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Shipping between countries is very hard and expensive and rarely worth it unless you're talking about a huge order. I don't even know where I'd go to get the right permits. I'll take a look around for some awesome US breeders and send you links for their sites. This way you can order from them. If one day I make my move to Cali though you might be in luck.


well said, not worth it to buy a animal in Canada, then have to go through all the legal fees, and regulations


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

beautiful shots man, great collection.
i have never really been into herps that much, i had fat tailed when i was younger, but ive never seen crested before, beautiful specimen man, love their crowns or crests


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

impressive pics and i'm sure the cresteds look better in person!
hope your breeding project becomes successful!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks. I'm hoping so too! I'm in the process of widdling down the collection a bit and getting rid of stuff that doesn't quite fit into my current projects.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome! Looks great, I personally never owned any pets like this. What do they mainly feed on?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Those are sweet Mettle,
I can't wait to see the offspring.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Their main food is a "meal replacement powder" called Crested Gecko Diet. It's a complete food source which provides them with everything they need. But they also get crickets and a fruit smoothie mix I make for them from time to time.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

For any interested, I posted some crested geckos for sale in the Classifieds... They're not any of the ones pictured here but nice just the same.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=180050

And no, I cannot ship to the USA.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> For any interested, I posted some crested geckos for sale in the Classifieds... They're not any of the ones pictured here but nice just the same.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=180050
> 
> And no, I cannot ship to the USA.


why you selling off your brood Mettle?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

joey said:


> For any interested, I posted some crested geckos for sale in the Classifieds... They're not any of the ones pictured here but nice just the same.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=180050
> 
> And no, I cannot ship to the USA.


why you selling off your brood Mettle?
[/quote]

Making room. These geckos don't fit into any project I wanna pursue right now. And I've already got another three on the way for the end of Feb (1 male and 2 females). And I don't want to breed simply for the sake of breeding. I want to produce some nice stuff. And I figure I might as well keep the ones around that I personally really like. So that's my logic I guess... Plus I want to make room for some other species of Rhacodactylus like more gargs and possibly others.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> For any interested, I posted some crested geckos for sale in the Classifieds... They're not any of the ones pictured here but nice just the same.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=180050
> 
> And no, I cannot ship to the USA.


Well, then, I boycott your geckos!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> For any interested, I posted some crested geckos for sale in the Classifieds... They're not any of the ones pictured here but nice just the same.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=180050
> 
> And no, I cannot ship to the USA.


Well, then, I boycott your geckos!
[/quote]

Haha. The feeling's mutual?









It would be nice if shipping across the border were easier. It would open up a whole new market for us Canadians. We've actually got lower prices in Canada on a lot of stuff than in the USA. Supply/demand I guess... Geckos I see selling for $500 in the US will fetch maybe $250 here in Canada. It's getting rediculous.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> For any interested, I posted some crested geckos for sale in the Classifieds... They're not any of the ones pictured here but nice just the same.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=180050
> 
> And no, I cannot ship to the USA.


Well, then, I boycott your geckos!
[/quote]

Haha. The feeling's mutual?









It would be nice if shipping across the border were easier. It would open up a whole new market for us Canadians. We've actually got lower prices in Canada on a lot of stuff than in the USA. Supply/demand I guess... Geckos I see selling for $500 in the US will fetch maybe $250 here in Canada. It's getting rediculous.
[/quote]

hehehe, and, yeah, border permeability would be nice.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm in talks with a guy down in Pickering, ON to buy this amazing female!







(His pics, obviously.)

View attachment 176883


View attachment 176884


He's asking $350 for her but I'm hoping that I can talk him down a bit. She'll be ready to breed this year.

What makes this girl special is that she's a 100% pinstripe. The "pinstripe" is referring to the raised scales on either side of her dorsal (back) that are a solid yellow-cream colour. In crested geckos this is a very sought after trait and makes a gecko quite "high end". She's not "fired up" in these pics meaning she's not showing her best colouration. The seller is going to try and get some pics of her fired up and send them to me so I can gauge her colour better. She looks a tad yellow... But seeing as how most pinstripes are of the "harlequin" variety (a different morph) I think she'll make a find addition to my clan.

ANYWAY... The guy seems to want to move them quickly. So we'll see how it goes. I don't want to get my hopes up too much that I'll get her. But really. She's quite amazing. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WHAT A DILEMMA!

I heard back from the seller of that amazing female gecko. He won't budge on the price for her. However... For $150 more he's willing to toss in an 18x18x24 exoterra as well as the following male:

View attachment 176891


Now. I don't need another male (I'm actually trying to sell one or two). And although this male is about 80% pin, he's not going to really fit into any of my projects. At the end of the day though I could probably keep him around for a little while and then resell him and make my $150 back.

What do I do?







So much to think about!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

just do it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I decided I don't want the male after thinking it over. I'm beyond the point of simply trying to build a collection with whatever. I want to add very specific morphs for my projects and that male doesn't fit in. So I just kept my offer where it was for the female and am waiting on a reply now.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm getting the female next month!


----------

